# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Kiến thức nâng cao về Class của Amplifier - tác giả AudioPsycho

## CKD

*Kiến thức nâng cao về Class của Amplifier - tác giả AudioPsycho*

*Ngoài lề:*
_Có thể chuyên trang của chúng ta là CNC cũng như các công nghệ điều khiển. Nhưng qua chủ đề DIY loa thấy diễn đàn ta có rất nhiều bác đam mê về loa nói riêng, âm thanh nói chung. Còn em thì thuộc dạng "thích đủ thứ", nên em nghĩ có nhiều bác cũng giống em.

Với nhu cầu chia sẻ lập hội chém gió... em xin phép được nói nhiều hơn về các kiến thức ở các lĩnh vực khác ngoài CNC, nhưng lĩnh vực mà em có tham gia vào. Có thể không dính dáng nhiều đến CNC, nhưng nó vẫn thuộc "công nghệ" & chia sẻ đam mê._

Trong lúc ngồi buồn 5 phút vì dự án cải tạo Amp TDA1562 rủi ro chọt bậy tèo 1 con  :Wink: . Mình ngồi tìm hiểu thêm về các Class Amp để xem class H hay G nó thế nào thì phát hiện bài viết này.

*Kiến thức nâng cao về Class của Amplifier - tác giả AudioPsycho*Bài viết được tìm thấy trên trang http://monospace.vn
Link gốc: http://monospace.vn/threads/kien-thu...amplifier.268/
Tác giả:  AudioPsycho

Để tiện việc theo dõi, xin được copy nguyên văn



> Không phải tất cả các bộ khuếch đại ( amplifier) đều giống nhau, chúng luôn có sự phân biệt rõ ràng ở các giai đoạn hoạt động của tầng output. Các đặc tính riêng của một amplifier lý tưởng là sự tuyến tính, mức tăng tín hiệu, độ hiệu quả và công suất output tuy nhiên luôn luôn có một sự tương quan nào đó giữa các thông số này
> 
> Để phân biệt các đặc tính cũng như các thông số hay phương thức hoạt động của amplifier, ta dùng thuật ngữ “class”. Amplifier Class đại diện cho số lượng tín hiệu analog output thay đổi trong mạch amplifier trên một chu kỳ hoạt động theo tín hiệu input hình sin. Amplifier có các chuẩn hoạt động hoàn toàn tuyến tính với hiệu quả thấp (sử dụng trong các hệ thống khuếch đại tín hiệu có độ trung thực cao), hay hoàn toàn phi tuyến tính với hiệu quả rất cao (với tín hiệu được tái tạo có độ chính xác không quá cao). Các chuẩn còn lại có phương pháp hoạt động phần nào gần giống với cả hai chuẩn trên.
> 
> Đầu tiên ta nên tìm hiểu một vài khái niệm cơ bản:
> Công suất: Công suất ampli phát ra được tính theo đơn vị RMS (Root Mean Square). Bạn cần phân biệt công suất đỉnh PMPO (Peak Music Power Output) lớn hơn rất nhiều so với công suất hoạt động của ampli. PMPO là một thuật ngữ mà các nhà sản xuất thiết bị âm thanh dùng để chỉ công suất âm thanh phát ra lớn nhất mà hệ thống của họ có thể đạt được trong một thời gian rất ngắn, trong những điều kiện lý tưởng của phòng thí nghiệm nhưng không đạt được trong thực tế sử dụng. Một số nhà sản xuất thường quảng cáo rằng công suất PMPO rất lớn lên tới hàng nghìn W để thu hút người dùng ít biết về ampli. Nói chung PMPO là một thuật ngữ phóng đại, không có ý nghĩa gì ngoài việc quảng cáo, marketing. Vì thế bạn chỉ cần quan tâm vào công suất RMS khi muốn mua một loại ampli nào đó.
> *Độ lợi công suất (Gain)*: Đây là tỷ số được tính theo hàm logarit giữa công suất đầu vào và công suất đầu ra của ampli có đơn vị là dB. Độ lợi cho biết khả năng khuyếch đại của amply sẽ lớn như thế nào khi trình diễn âm thanh.*Đáp ứng tần số (Frequency Response) cho phép của amply*: Khoảng tần số tín hiệu đầu vào mà amply hoạt động ổn định tuyến tính. Thông thường các amply tốt có đáp ứng tần số trong từ 20Hz đến 20kHz là khoảng âm thanh tai người có thể cảm nhận được. Đáp ứng tần số càng “phẳng” sẽ thể hiện khả năng tái tạo âm thanh càng tốt.*Hiệu suất*: Khả năng đưa ra công suất âm thanh theo công suất đầu vào của amply. Khi cung cấp công suất điện cho amply, chỉ một phần được khuyếch đại ra công suất âm thanh. Các amply có thiết kế nguyên lý class A có hiệu suất thấp từ 10% đến 25% (điều đó có nghĩa khi bạn cung cấp 100W điện tới ampli chỉ có 25W công suất âm thanh được phát ra), class AB có hiệu suất 35 đến 50%, còn class D có hiệu suất 85-90%.*THD*: So sánh tổng hài các tần số giữa tín hiệu đầu vào và âm thanh đầu ra sau khi qua amply. Các hài bậc cao sẽ gây méo và làm giảm tính trung thực của âm thanh. Vì vậy THD càng thấp thì amply càng tái tạo âm thanh trung thực, thông thường THD phải nhỏ hơn 0,5%.*Trở kháng ra*: Trở kháng ra của ngõ amply ra loa. Khi ghép nối amply phải cùng trở kháng của loa, thông thường khi trở kháng loa giảm một nửa thì công suất amply cần tăng gấp đôi nếu ghép nối lệch trở kháng.
> *Amplifier Class A*
> Class A: Thiết kế cho hiệu suât thấp chỉ khoảng 25% (tức là nếu 100W công suất cung cấp đầu vào chỉ có 25W công suất phát ra ở loa, 75W bị tổn hao dưới dạng tỏa nhiệt trên sò hoặc đèn điện tử trong khi đó hiệu suất Class AB khoảng 35 đến 50% (100W đầu vào cho ra 50W đầu ra loa). Do đó kích thước và chi phí về vấn đề tản nhiệt cho sò công suất của Class A cũng vì thế mà lớn hơn so với Class AB. Điểm làm việc nằm ngay tại trung điểm của đặc tuyến tải. Tại trung điểm đặc tuyến tải các tín hiệu của ngõ vào sẽ được khuyếch đại 100% và chỉ cần một sò là đảm nhiệm được công việc này.
> ...

----------


## CKD

Tiếp tục  :Smile: 



> *Amplifier Class AB*
> Thiết kế đẩy-kéo (push-pull) của class AB có hiệu suất cao nhằm cho công suất ra loa lớn. Đây là thiết kế “lai” giữa Class A và Class B với phương thức hoạt động được cải tiến. Hai sò công suất trong amplifier Class AB sẽ hoạt động cùng lúc, triệt tiêu mức sai số tín hiệu như ta thấy trong Class B. Hai sò công suất trong amplifier Class AB có mức bias điện áp rất nhỏ, khoảng 5% đến 10% giá trị của dòng nghỉ cung cấp cho sò công suất. Vấn đề là ở chỗ các ampli đẩy-kéo có điểm làm việc tại khu vực ngưng (cutoff) của đường đặc tuyến tải. Tại điểm làm việc cutoff này chỉ 50% tín hiệu ngõ vào được khuyếch đại, chính vì vậy người ta phải dùng 2 sò công suất hoạt động, một sò sẽ khuyếch đại phần tín hiệu dương và một sò khuyếch đại phần tín hiệu âm (đẩy-kéo), vì vậy có tên gọi là Push-Pull. Class AB sẽ có mức làm việc cao hơn so với chỉ nửa chu kỳ của Class B, nhưng lại ít hơn nhiều so với toàn chu kỳ của Class A.
> 
> Ưu điểm của điện áp bias thấp là mức sai số sẽ được giảm thiểu so với Class B và hiệu năng cũng được cải thiện so với Class A. Hiệu năng của amplifier Class AB vào khoảng 50% đến 60%. Âm thanh của Class AB Push-Pull theo đánh giá chung là có không gian rộng, hoành tráng và độ động tốt.
> 
> *Amplifier Class C*
> 
> Thiết kế Amplifier Class C cung cấp hiệu năng cao nhất với độ tuyến tính thấp nhất. Class C có mức bias rất lớn nên dòng output của nó mang giá trị 0 trong hơn nửa chu kỳ của tín hiệu input hình sin với sò công suất ở trạng thái ngắt điện. Phần hoạt động của sò công suất Amplifier Class C chỉ trong khoảng 90 độ.
> 
> ...

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

Nhà có con class T, có 9W, IC chả cần gắn tản nhiệt mà kéo loa JBL ES80 oánh rung trần ke ke.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hế hế, phòng đó diện tích 1mx1mx1m  :Wink: 

Mà thiệt ấy chứ, khoảng 10W là thấy điếc cả tai rồi

----------

